# Help identifying what this is and how to kill it.



## Jirpel (3 mo ago)

Have patches of some random type grass spreading through my lawn. Trying to track down what it is and figure out a game plan for next spring to knock it out. Appreciate any input.


----------



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

Pull some of the plants so it can be seen better.

Does it appear to be going dormant with cooler weather? Was it green during the summer?


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Definitely a warm season grass, not sure based on pictures. Thought bermuda or zoysia at first but close up pic is thicker grass. What is location? Maybe pick a side, because its a complete kill to get rid of it usually.


----------



## Jirpel (3 mo ago)

I'll post a few close up pictures this evening. Located in Pittsburgh, PA. It is green the summer but does go dormant turning brown as shown in the fall/winter.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

It could be a crabgrass infestation that is dying from the cold.


----------



## Jirpel (3 mo ago)

Took a few close ups this evening. Pulled up fairly easy, shallow roots.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

does not look like crabgrass to me, maybe Dallisgrass


----------



## Jirpel (3 mo ago)

Okay. My guess was bent grass. I have never seen it in person but purely from googling.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Looks like sleepy Bermuda.


----------



## Alf (Aug 9, 2018)

I would suggest Nimblewill.
It looks similar to Bermuda but has shallow roots and much easier to kill. 
Several applications of Tenacity should take care of it.


----------



## FO876 (Jan 31, 2020)

Alf said:


> I would suggest Nimblewill.
> It looks similar to Bermuda but has shallow roots and much easier to kill.
> Several applications of Tenacity should take care of it.


+1






Nimblewill | Purdue University Turfgrass Science at Purdue University







turf.purdue.edu


----------



## Jirpel (3 mo ago)

Reading up on Nimblewill - seems to have similar characteristics. Give tenacity a shot in the spring and see if it knocks it out. Thanks.


----------



## Apapknarf (Oct 3, 2018)

Might be japanese stiltgrass. Nasty stuff. Acclaim will kill it but it also chokes out a lot of your desired grass so be prepared for bare spots. It spreads like wild fire so it's best to bite the bullet and deal with it before it takes over everything. A pre emergent will help it from spreading.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

take a look at this info on Japanese Stiltgrass. Japanese Stiltgrass
If you can find some that has grown tall, it is easier to identify...but it does look like it to me. 
I had this BAD when I moved several years ago. Post emergent control worked with Acclaim extra, but i would not recommend it. at $120 for a pint, its just not worth it. Here is what i would recommend. 
Pre emergent - its an annual grass so Prodiamine is very effective, but get it down early. it does germinate before crabgrass. i try to get it down in mid march, which is about a month before grabgrass starts to germinate. 
Post emergent - the small patches that get through the Pre-em can be easily pulled because the roots are so shallow. if you have large areas infested, mowing low and power raking right before it goes to seed can help break the cycle. I had a rear section of the lawn that was infested. In preparation for an overseed, i scalped it and power raked in August. I was just opening up the soil to receive the seed, but it also had the benefit controlling the stiltgrass. i cant say what helped more; the mowing or the power rake. i kinda suspect it was the power rake that ripped it out.


----------



## Jirpel (3 mo ago)

The woods next to my parents house has a bad infestation of Stiltgrass. Next time I am over there i'll grab a piece to compare.


----------

